# Your favourite classical Christmas music 2017



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Already getting into the mood? Post your favourite classical Christmas music here 

I'll kick off with mine...


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

The 'Troika' portion from Prokofiev's 'Leiutenant Kijé Suite:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I like the usual suspects, like the Corelli, the Bach. In recent years, though, I've discovered some other fine ones. Saint-Saëns' Christmas Oratorio; Caldara's Christmas Cantata; Schütz' Historia der Geburt Jesu Christi.

No carols, though, I hate Christmas carols. Also can't stand pop Christmas music, so I avoid stores as much as possible from now through December. The one exception is Warlock's Bethlehem Down, and part of why I like that, I think, is just because he and a friend wrote it to win a contest for booze money for a party they wanted to have. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Holiday music I'm currently listening to...


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Heard this little ditty from Offenbach a few years ago on BBC Radio 3. It's called 'La Course en Traineau (Sleigh Ride)' and seems relevant to the time of year.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Holst - In the bleak midwinter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Few other favourites .


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The theme from the movie Joyeux Noel has become one of my all-time favorite Christmas songs -beautifully orchestrated. Use the link below. YouTube which won't let me post the video. Grumble, grumble.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

It may or may not count as classical, but it's nonetheless my favorite Christmas song:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Andreas Hallén´s A Christmas Oratorium:


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)




----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

David Conte: The Gift of the Magi (opera in one act) 



Based on the O Henry story.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my favorite Christmas movies is the Alistair Sim version of A Christmas Carol that IMO comes closest to the book itself. The soundtrack by Richard Addinsell is close to a classical work. It became so adored by listeners that there was a demand for it to be recorded with modern sound, but the score was long lost and so it was carefully recreated from scratch and released as a suite several years ago.

A favorite from the movie is the old traditional Scottish song, Barbara Allen, which has to be one of the most beautiful melodies ever written. Here it is during a most memorable scene in the movie:






And here is the orchestrated version from the recreated suite (at 4:05):


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

2017 release:










Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Veni Domine: Advent & Christmas at the Sistine Chapel

Release Date October 27, 2017
Duration01:04:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jonas Kaufmann - Minuit chrétiens & O heil'ge Nacht 2014


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

J.S. Bach - _Christmas Oratorio_ 
Heinrich Schütz - _Weihnachtshistorie_ and...

Britten - _A Ceremony of Carols_


----------



## nikon (Nov 16, 2017)

Actually Andre Rieu and his Christmas concert is gorgeous...


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Love Christmas music including Christmas carols. My favorite is The Nutcracker. Just saw Handel's Messiah Part 1 last night, at the local concert hall. I do not usually go for classical choral music including operas, but I like the Christmas oratorios. 
My only complaint about Christmas music is that it starts too early. I wish that people would wait until Advent starts (this year it’s December 3) before rolling it out.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

DaveM said:


> One of my favorite Christmas movies is the Alistair Sim version of A Christmas Carol that IMO comes closest to the book itself. The soundtrack by Richard Addinsell is close to a classical work. It became so adored by listeners that there was a demand for it to be recorded with modern sound, but the score was long lost and so it was carefully recreated from scratch and released as a suite several years ago.


Who did the reconstruction? Was it anything to do with John Wilson? There are quite a few soundtracks where the studio has either lost/destroyed the score or refuse to release it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

post deleted..........


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Who did the reconstruction? Was it anything to do with John Wilson? There are quite a few soundtracks where the studio has either lost/destroyed the score or refuse to release it.


Apparently, the reconstruction was done by a Steven Bernstein from pencil sketches left by Addinsell.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The Sixteen / Harry Christophers
Song of the Nativity

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration01:13:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateDecember 7, 2015 - December 9, 2015
Recording Location
Church of St Alban the Martyr, Holborn, London


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Pyotr said:


> My only complaint about Christmas music is that it starts too early. I wish that people would wait until Advent starts (this year it's December 3) before rolling it out.


why would you have a complain about when another starts to enjoy Christmas music?

and did you not see the Messiah last night? Is that not Christmas music before Advent, December 3RD?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Maurice Ravel: Noel des Jouets: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ravel+noel+des+jouets


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

eljr said:


> why would you have a complain about when another starts to enjoy Christmas music? and did you not see the Messiah last night? Is that not Christmas music before Advent, December 3RD?


That's exactly my complaint. I would have preferred to see Handel's Messiah Part 1 next month; but the orchestra does a holiday concert then, and either could not get another open date at the concert hall in December, need the three weeks in between concerts to practice, or sells more tickets spacing them out, I'm not sure which. 
It's a small town with a fulltime 70-piece symphony orchestra, which is a lot for a small town considering that even large cities, like Atlanta, have trouble supporting an orchestra. My wife and I want to do all we can to keep them going, so seeing the Messiah before Thanksgiving is an annoyance I'll have to put up with. 
As far as why I don't want anyone listening to Christmas music in July, well, when I'm King Of The World, Christmas music outside of December will be strictly verboten.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Pyotr said:


> As far as why I don't want anyone listening to Christmas music in July, well, when I'm King Of The World, Christmas music outside of December will be strictly verboten.


Thanks for the reply but with all respect you did not answer the question. You expanded on what (not asked) you would like, not why.

Frankly I find it offensive that in a thread dedicated to Christmas music you find it in the community spirit to "complain" that fellow posters enjoyment does not comply with your personal preference.

Be that as it may, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

You know hibernating animals have the right idea. Go to sleep for a few months and miss all the sntimental slush broadcast at that time of year, music and movies.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> Noli Illegitimi Carborundum.


I won't!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

This is my go-to Christmas classical music CD. I listen to it around Weihnachten - and a few times in summer when I feel like it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

eljr said:


> Thanks for the reply but with all respect you did not answer the question. You expanded on what (not asked) you would like, not why.
> 
> Frankly I find it offensive that in a thread dedicated to Christmas music you find it in the community spirit to "complain" that fellow posters enjoyment does not comply with your personal preference.


I found Pyotr's comments a little strange but hardly offensive. Folks should listen and talk about whatever music they want to whenever they want to do it. I do get a little ticked about the fact that commercial interests start hawking Christmas earlier and earlier as the years go by; they want to wring every buck they can from the consumers' wallets.

Well, I'm Jewish, so I'll be leaving now.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Every year I construct a series of 7-8 consecutive days worth of Classical Christmas music that lead right up to Christmas itself. However, it seems likely that I'm going to be on the road during a number of those days. So my choices are to do some before I travel and then the rest when I get back home or scratch my tradition. Or maybe I really won't have to travel. I'll know by early December.

Meanwhile, one of my favorites:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Every Christmas morning for the last 20+ years:










*Program: *
1. I Saw Three Ships
2. Riu, Riu, Chiu
3. Mary's Lullaby
4. Sans Day Carol
5. Un Flambeau, Jeannette, Isabelle
6. Star Carol
7. What Is This Lovely Fragrance?
8. Wexford Carol
9. Balulalow
10. I Saw a Fair Maiden
11. Jesus Child
12. Quittez Pasteurs
13. The Lamb
14. Fantasia on Christmas Carols
15. Blessed Be That Maid Mary
16. Donkey Carol
17. Wildwood Carol
18. Go, Tell It on the Mountain
19. The Very Best Time of Year
20. Deck the Hall
21. Shepherd's Pipe Carol
22. Christmas Lullaby
23. We Wish You a Merry Christmas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Every year from as long as I can remember this will spin whilst decorating the house.....
Started with with grandparents, my parents continued and now in our own house..... the same.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> Every Christmas morning for the last 20+ years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just ordered it


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

It doesn't get better than this imo. It's quite something else compared to the pompous sound of the typical christmas music....

It is so calming and how i imagine Christmas should sound like.


----------



## eric444 (Nov 16, 2017)

"The Christmas Song" - Nat King Cole (1961)


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gregorian Chants: Peaceful Christmas 
Gregorian Chants

October 26, 2011
Christian/Gospel 
Christmas


----------

